# Not connected to body/feelings (numbness)



## Robs (Sep 17, 2011)

Am I the only one with this? Feels like all my nerves inside are constantly tense and not matter what I do they never seem to relax inside...therefore I dont feel connected to my feelings/emotions...my heart bleeds to just feel again. I yearn for it.

I also feel like an overwhelming sense of guilt inside...like I'm a small child, andI don't feel good enough, or have any confidence at all...I often feel like I'm an adult (which I am), but when talking to people I feel like theres a small child inside thats really me...and I'm not being myself.

anyone relate?


----------



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yupyup, I'm always tense and disconnected from my feelings. All of them but the negative ones at least. I can relate to the child thing too, I think its 'cause it's hard to think and focus so I feel a little dumber and stuff.


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

Ya I've got the constant tension and emotional numbness too. They seem to be pretty common symptoms.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

wow, you explained that perfectly. Especially the socializing thing. Its pure acting for me at this point and I'm getting so sick of it. Feel way better isolated but I know its not good for me.


----------



## Robs (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies

Yeah they're all common symptoms, I guess those (and brain fog) are the ones that suck most for me.

It has helped me coming back on here to be honest. I've been off the site for a couple of years now, doing my own thing but it hasn't helped in the sense that I felt I was more putting on a show. Maybe I haven't REALLY accepted my depersonalisation and I thought I had. It's so good talking to people that understand and as I said in a post earlier, I don't think I'd be alive today had I not found this forum 4 years back.

I feel a little better today just taking the steps to come back here and acknowledge my dp. It has been so tiring not talking about it as much as I need to, and it's good to talk about how sucky it is, as that's the one true thing that we know right.

I'm so tense today still though, but a bit more relaxed. I hate that 4 years of my life has just gone, the time thing is crazy, you know - feeling frozen in time? Like 4 years has been4 minutes...or seconds. Awful feeling. Im upset that I had withdrawn from friends and family mostly. I feel Ive missed precious family moments and that's really hard to forgive myself for and not regret.

I have an overwhelming sense of guilt too as stated earlier, which is so hard for my brain not to analyse!

Do you guys feel like to separate beings? A child and an adult not meshed into one whole being in your body? It's a weird, but horrible sensation as you just feel so....helpless. But I think you are all doing great by talking about it etc. It's good to see people being so pro active (myself included).

A lot of Doctor's STILL don't know enough about this, so to seek help on your own by googling your symptoms ( that's how I find this site), goes to show how intelligent you all are and that you do WANT to get help. It's still hard I know. I still have DP. I'm very aware how my body is feeling today though, I might start a journal on this site like a few others.

Just take heart knowing that yor reactions and pure terror over this are never exaggerated, if that's how yo feel let yourself feel scared, you will become a little stronger. Trust me on that.

Robs


----------

